# me gustaria intercambiar 40 minutos de conversación



## Capot

Intento decir en aleman que: me gustaria intercambiar 40 minutos de conversacion al telefono en español, por 40 minutos en alemán. 

Sería algo así:


Ich austache 40 Minuten auf Spanish Gespräch gegen 40 Minuten auf Deutsch.


----------



## dec-sev

Ich tausche 40 Minuten des Gespräches auf Spanisch gegen 40 Minuten auf Deutsch aus. 

Esperemos a los nativos que soy ruso y sólo puedo ofrecerte 40 minitos de charla en ruso


----------



## chlapec

Hier gibt es meinen Versuch:

Ich möchte gern 40 Minuten Telefongesprächs auf Spanisch gegen 40 Minuten auf Deutsch tauschen.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola a todos.

*Capot*, ¿qué exactamente quieres decir con "intercambiar" aquí? ¿En qué sentido? ¿Cuál sería la situación?

Me parece que de eso depende que te podamos dar el equivalente más adecuado en alemán.


----------



## dec-sev

Creo que la cosa es más clara que nunca. Capot estuia alemán y quiere paracticarlo pero no tiene a nadie con quien pueda hacerlo y busca a un alemán que estudie español y tenga el mismo problema. El se da con uno y le propone practicar las lenguas que estudian  por teléfono, primero hablar unos 40 minutos en español y después en alemán. Espero que haya acertado


----------



## Capot

si eso es perfectamente correcto dec-sev, muchas gracias, me siento comprendida. Como lo digo en aleman?


----------



## Capot

*Sigianga*, intercambio en el sentido de que cada uno cambia algo de valor para el otro. Mi nivel de español es bueno (tengo una tesis doctoral) y puedo ayudar a alguien a hablar español, si él me ayuda a hablar alemán.
Mi idea es llamar por telefono, por Skype, durante 1 hora y 20 minutos, que sería, 40 minutos en español y 40 en aleman. 
Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## severin83

Mein Vorschlag:
Ich biete 40 Minuten Telefongespräch auf Spanisch gegen 40 Minuten auf Deutsch.
lg


----------



## Capot

Muchas gracias severin83!


----------

